# Pre-filter sponges for Fluval 305 / 405



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

Has anyone figured out how to do a pre-filter sponge on the intake pipe for the Fluval 305 or 405 canister filters by any chance?

I'd really like to do that but having a hard time finding a big sponge and I'd like it to be a black sponge if possible and not have to resort to ugly zip ties.

Much appreciated if anyone has any ideas and would share them!


----------



## Dan Knowlton (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm using a foam block that I just cut by jabbing a filet knife in an x in the middle. It started out white but is now more of a tan color and the shrimp really like hanging out there!

Dan K.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

This 3"x5"x12" black sponge is $9.99 from Big Al's, a forum sponsor. 
Sponge- 3" X 5" X 12"
Item No. 8138 

An X slit with a knife usually works. I use pieces of plastic aquarium tubing, to drill into sponges, making a core I can pull out.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Alyssa.
Do you by any chance know the diameter (thickness) of the Fluval 305 or 405 filter intake tubes ? If it's less than 1", say 3/4", then a Fluval Edge fine black mesh pre-filter sponge would likely fit it. (Around $2. @ Petsmart - (they're round, 2.75" long X 1.5" wide).


----------



## RoyPerry (Aug 5, 2013)

discuspaul said:


> Hi Alyssa.
> Do you by any chance know the diameter (thickness) of the Fluval 305 or 405 filter intake tubes ? If it's less than 1", say 3/4", then a Fluval Edge fine black mesh pre-filter sponge would likely fit it. (Around $2. @ Petsmart - (they're round, 2.75" long X 1.5" wide).


Hi Everyone, new member here and love the site. I'm in the same boat, looking for a prefilter for the Fluval 305 that is black, not an eye-sore and ideally would fit over the intake cage supplied with the filter.

Although the Edge prefilter fits quite nicely (without the cage)...I would not suggest the Edge prefilter foam on the 305. From experience (yesterday), once clogged a bit, it starts getting sucked into the intake tube...you need a stiffer foam to handle the suction power of the 305.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

The Edge pre-filter is very fine mesh and does a superb job of picking up all free-floating particulates from the water column. That of course comes with a price - one must clean - rinse them often to keep them efficient- otherwise they will clog or slow the filter flow.
Comes with the territory - if one uses the Edge, it needs to be rinsed every 2nd or 3rd day - takes but a minute.
Other less fine meshed pre-filters are not nearly as efficient, although the extra stiffness does in fact help.


----------



## Lukeo85 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ive got a stainless steel pre filter on my 306. The size is 17mm I had h4n make it for me. I give it a quick rinse with every water change and its been working out great for me.


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

There's a couple different things I've attached to my Fluval intake:

1. Get a sponge filter.










2. Remove the riser tube included.










3. Remove the strainer assy from the intake of the Fluval

4. Attach the sponge assy to the bottom of the intake.

Most of the sponge filters I've had fit this way. The Hagen/Fluval sponge filters fit the easiest, but the one I've shown fits on there with a bit of pushing. I wanted a more porous filter though as this solution tends to be more of a filter in itself than a "pre-filter". Mine is on a 75 gallon tank so I had issues with it clogging up fairly quickly. Currently I have installed:










It's an actual pre-filter. It was pretty inexpensive and works great so far.


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

Also as a bonus, the double sponge filters like this also fit on a variety of HOB intakes. This give you the benefit of the sponge on your shrimp tank and the added benefit of stacking more bio-media in the HOB.


----------

